# APBT, SBT, AST, what breed is my dog?



## dajoco (Mar 18, 2011)

American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Mix?

I know you probably here this question asked all the time, but can anyone have a guess at what breed my dog is???

She weighs 37 lbs is 18 months old.

Many thanks


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thats a SBT. Shes a beauty.


----------



## dajoco (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to reply! I was thinking SBT but, questioning myself lately as a few people have said that she looks more of a mix or mabey APBT mix as she is a little thinner and taller than your standard Stafford.

Many thanks
Dave


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I am no expert on pitties but she is a beautiful dog


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

My guess is Staffy, though I wouldn't rule out Am Staff (I have a hard time telling the difference). She's a really nice looking dog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Staffordshire bull terrier, I'd know that staffy bull smile any day (Used to show staffy bulls and have many breeder friends) . Head is definitely staffy bull. I would say the dog is an off-standard staffordshire bull terrier. Definitely not APBT, and most likely not Am staff.


----------



## shannonkarla (Mar 28, 2011)

APBT for sure, my friend has pure breed and looks almost identical.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Pooch, Reagan, Weim... would you mind explaining a little bit why you say SBT? Not disagreeing with you, just curious what criteria you're looking at to decide because I would have no idea.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't tell AmStaff a Staffy Bull, but what sets them apart from APBT for me is height to length ratio and the head. APBT tend to have more leg under them in my impression; if an AmStaff and a APBT were the same length from chest to butt, the APBT would be taller. I find APBT heads to be wedgier, there's a smoother transition from muzzle to skull. The Staffy/AmStaff has broader cheeks. I think its due to the zygomatic arch, basically the bone forming the bottom of the eye socket. You can see how the dog in question has cheeks behind the muzzle, from the front it makes the head look broader/rounder.

Probably very, very inaccurate, I don't know the Bully breeds at all. I'm interested in what Chaos has to say.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like a Staffy to me.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I had a good answer earlier but my connection cut out so I lost it. I will try and make one as good. 

It's the head, APBTs do have a lot of cheek muscles but SBTs have more of a bulgy look to them. There are two sort of types in APBTs, UKC and ADBA. I personally like ADBA as they are the true game dogs. UKC APBTs have too much staffordshire terrier influence. 

It can be hard to tell between the three breeds, to those that have not been around them that much. But that dogs head is most definitely SBT.

This chart is a good comparison of the UKC/ADBA APBT and the AKC Amstaff

http://www.pitbull-chat.com/showthread.php?t=23545

As you can see, none of those heads look like a Staffy bull. 

Here are photos of well known dogs of each breed, for a better comparison of each

APBT: 









Amstaff: 









SBT: 









See APBTs have a little longer of body, SBT are compact dogs. SBTs heads are more rounded, where Amstaffs and APBT are chiseled, ABPT being more chiseled. 

Reagan you are actually pretty correct.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you, peeps!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Staffies IMO have larger rounder head in comparison to body size than AmStaffs or Pit Bulls


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

The OPs dogs (like Chaos pointed out brilliantly) is defo SBT,BYB job but SBT none the less. I see dogs like that one everyday.

This thread really makes me wonder about Blake,his head is quite different from typical SBT and has more muzzle.

Bless and Blake together...








Blake side








Front on

















Blakes sire and dam are supposed ISBT (came from gypsy breeders) but sometimes this is just a pass off for APBT within a bloodline.

Sorry for thread hijack.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

ISBTs from what I have heard are just APBTs being passed off for something not illegal so that they can be imported.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd think it depends on where you live. In the UK, where pit bulls have been banned for 20 years, there'd be a lot more SBT's with ample variety.
Whereas in the US, you'll see primarily APBT's and American Bullies. 
Rarely Am. Staffs (pretty much limited to the show ring), or SBT's.


----------



## dajoco (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks again for all your replys. I live in the UK, hence the reason why I wanted to find out her breed and glad you think SBT as APBT are banned here and wouldnt want her to come to any harm.










Many thanks
Dave


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

yeah, definitely Staffy, with that head structure and those legs. I love staffies!


----------

